

Ask HN:What are some SEO techniques for bootstrapped project - unknwn_prgrmr

What are some of the specific on page and off page techniques one can try when there are well established sites already existing in the same category.How to make sure you rank well on same keywords.
======
southflorida
your standard H1, H2 tags. meta title for all pages 55 characters or less.
meta descriptions 155 characters or less on all pages. of course original
content that is "unique" for the niche, takes a different approach to the
topic, not just original work. different media if possible for consumers to
want to share, or come back for more. i would recommend you read
groovehq.com/blog and ViperChill.com as well as Moz.com for tips to expand on
the topics... solid advice fromm all... Good Luck

~~~
unknwn_prgrmr
thanks!

------
wsieroci
I am working on some solution to this problem. I have created tool which helps
you find profitable keyword niches in Google: metrics11.com

------
ra00l
i would recommend guest posts: they work for google (you place a link to your
website in the author info section), but they also bring other website traffic
to you.

~~~
iamchrisle
Careful about guest posts. Google has said there's a difference between guest
posts and posts that you've paid for (paid linking). See this video from
Google:

[http://searchengineland.com/googles-matt-cutts-guest-
bloggin...](http://searchengineland.com/googles-matt-cutts-guest-blogging-
best-done-in-moderation-174367)

